# Bad upper left back pain/arm pain



## chrisvoorhees (Nov 1, 2004)

I need your help and /or advise pleaseI am having horrible upper left back pain,with some arm pain. I am taking Prempro, for the last 3 months. Don't know if this could be related, but what do you think could be causing this pain. It's in my upper back/left flank area, and in my left arm. Any Idea's......??


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Do you know I've had this too, particularly around the back shoulder area on the RH side. Sorry, can't shed any light on this but you are not the first to comment, have seen some threads about it, so can anyone help the both of us?Sue, Manchester


----------

